# Paph. Shun-Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS 93pt



## tnyr5 (Nov 17, 2016)

Just a teaser pic till Sanjay takes a good one tonight.


----------



## troy (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## paphioland (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm hoping that flower is huge. Even so the shape and fullness leave something to be desired but that's AOS judging. But congrats to the person seeking the award. I will say this, it is nice to see a decent synsepal.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2016)

Um.. it's a Parvi, not a complex! FCC Paph!!! Woohooo!! Congrats :clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 17, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Um.. it's a Parvi, not a complex! FCC Paph!!! Woohooo!! Congrats :clap:


It's okay, Eric. He's entitled to his opinion.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 17, 2016)

Dang! Top shelf


----------



## cattmad (Nov 17, 2016)

great form and nice colour

it looks huge


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2016)

That is a high FCC - very well done.
measurements???


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2016)

Congrats! Great flower!


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2016)

Beautiful, HUGE flower with lovely color. I like it very much.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 18, 2016)

Great bloom, very deserving!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!


Ozpaph said:


> That is a high FCC - very well done.
> measurements???








When it first opened, it was extremely flat and ridiculously huge, however, flowers like this take a few days to "set", a few days that I didn't have, so all the jostling of driving it around put some slight waves in the petals. The "official" dimensions are 16 x 15.1, dorsal 5.9x 9, petals 6.2 x 9, synsepal 6.5 x 8.3, pouch 4


----------



## TDT (Nov 18, 2016)

Magnificent! Congratulations on the award!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 18, 2016)

Congrats. Who did you get this from?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 18, 2016)

I love it! Now I'm embarrassed to post photos of my suspected Shun-Fa Golden. Is your clone fragrant?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 18, 2016)

Fantastique!!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 18, 2016)

Congrats! Save the pollen.


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 18, 2016)

Amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't mean to be rude, but just another opinion.
I go with what paphioland says.

Yes, it is not a bulldog, but hangianum, malipoense, and Shun Fa Golden all come in very full round shape and with more proportionately sized pouch.
One can google up some great examples on the internet.

After all, judging system is also just a different opinion. 

With this said, I do like the markings on the petals. and the size!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2016)

That is a very big and very symmetrical flower.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 19, 2016)

Congrat's. That flower is a monster.


----------



## MorandiWine (Nov 21, 2016)

Haters gonna hate.

Its a gorgeous flower Tony! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 21, 2016)

All bulldogs are pieces of crap!! Your shun fa golden is definetely not a piece of crap, it is aesthetically pleasing to look at!!! Congrats on the award,it is an excellent plant!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 25, 2016)

You can have your opinion and preference, but saying it like that in public forum is not only disrespectful and offensive to many many bulldog lovers, but in a way is like spitting on your own face.

Please be nice. Just say you don't like them. That's enough.


----------



## MorandiWine (Nov 26, 2016)

Exactly Happypaphy7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 27, 2016)

I was defending you happypaphy jeeze!!! This is one of those things where it's politically incorrect to say bulldogs are no good.....ok bulldogs are awesome!! Great!! The best orchids!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 27, 2016)

Please don't bicker on my thread...


----------



## troy (Nov 27, 2016)

Your shun fa is stunning!! No more b.s. about other garbage nonsense sorry about that


----------



## paphreek (Nov 27, 2016)

Congratulations on the award! :clap: Were the posted photos taken after transporting the plant to and from the the judging site?


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 27, 2016)

The first one and the one with the ruler were taken before any transport. The professional quality photos were taken post-judging & after the poor thing had been through several bumpy 2-hour car rides lol.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 14, 2016)

Congratulations on the award - it's a beautiful plant!!


----------



## RandyT (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 2, 2017)

I am so happy for you, Tony!


----------

